# -
-      ?

----------


## slash1980

18  2006 . N 03-1-03/1334@
"       -"

----------

**,  7,  .
//
    /   ,  32     .

----------

> **,  7,  .
> //
>     /   ,  32     .


.      7  /XXXXXX/, ..    6 ,    - --   .   32  , ,     .   ?

----------


## ROMKA

> ..    6


,    :yes: 




> 32


    ?

----------

,    32  1 (     )?
///1

----------

()   ,    /         ,       ,     ? -, ....

----------

, ,         /   ,    .     ,     -  . 
 :Wink:

----------

///  ,   -   32?

----------

> , ,         /   ,    .


  .        ,   / .     .     ....


> ,     -  .


.    .       - .   -   ,    .

----------


## stas

> .


      .    ,        __,       .


> .    .       - .   -   ,    .


**, ,     ,           -    .

----------

> ,        __,       .[b]


    ....

----------

> :
>     ,     -  . 
> 
> 
> .    .       - .   -   ,    .


 ,  .      ,     ""  ,       -

----------


## Olegusik

.   1   2003- 2004 / 5 .
 ,       . 
       .  
          32. PLS

----------

> /   ,  32     .


  ?      7. !!    .     32  .  31-   10   ,        .    5-7      2    32  -   .
      ,          .



> ,         /


     100.   .      - .    -.  .    .    ,   -        - .  ,    -       .              . .  . 
       .

----------

N 543


N -3-11/240


 23  2000 




            ,        22.12.99 N 1682 "           8  1996 . N 685 "               " (   , 1999, N 52, . 6369)       19.01.2000 N 46 "         -        " (   , 2000, N 4, . 398)  ,              100 , :
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
    22.12.1999 N 1682           05.12.2001 N 1408.
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
    19.01.2000 N 46    1  2001          02.12.2000 N 914,           - ,            .
------------------------------------------------------------------
1.              (),       ,     ,           (  7 ),      "/"      32         ,         .
2.           ..           .. .
3.              .

----------

> 100.   .      - .    -.  .    .    ,   -        - .  ,    -       .              . .  .


   :
 169. -

5.  -   :
...
14)   .
,   13  14  ,    ,       . *,   ,           - ,     -  - .*

----------

> 32  .


 


 8  2006 . N 15-12/19773


   -

                12.05.2006 N 03-1-03/926         -   .
 1    N 543,   N -3-11/240  23.06.2000 "        " (   14.07.2000, . N 2307,   ,      ) ( - ) ,              (),       ,      ,           (  7 ),      "/"      32         ,         .
   1  2  128     ( -  )                             ,     ,    .            .
    7       ,      21.08.2003 N 915 (   10.09.2003, . N 5060) ( - ),          .
  27    7          ,     : xxxxxxxx (1)/xxxxxx (2)/xxxxxxx (3),   1 -       ,   ;  2 -    (,      );  3 -   ,           ,  . *  18    32          .           ,         3     ,   .*       ,   1 ,     ,       ,  .



..

----------

> 8  2006 . N 15-12/19773
> 
> 
>    -


        ?

----------

> *     12.05.2006 N 03-1-03/926         -*   .


,        /,    ,   , .
    ,   /. 
   -   . 
              -           .          -   .

----------

> ,   /.


   !  .            " 32"     ? 


> -           .


 .  .      /   .

----------

**,     .    . 
            ,     , ,       ()  / ( " ").          . 5 /.

----------

> ,     , ,       ()  / ( " ").          . 5 /.


      ,   ,        ?        ?

----------

.     *stas*    11.

----------

> .


     ,       .            


> *stas*    11.


   .     ,    :




> -.      -.  ,  , ,  ,     -.
> 
>  -


  :



> .    ,        ,

----------

**,    ,   .    ,   .    .

----------

